# Worming nursing bitches



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have wormed Freyja's pups this week but need to worm Freyja too. I have used Panacur 10% oral suspension for the pups. Now I remember using this for nursing bitches before but on the directions it just says pregnant bitches and adult dogs it doesn't say about nursing bitches.

Does anyone know what the dosegae is for her she weighs about 10kgs.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I have wormed Freyja's pups this week but need to worm Freyja too. I have used Panacur 10% oral suspension for the pups. Now I remember using this for nursing bitches before but on the directions it just says pregnant bitches and adult dogs it doesn't say about nursing bitches.
> 
> Does anyone know what the dosegae is for her she weighs about 10kgs.


Its just the normal adult dose, but only for one day, not the 3 days.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Its just the normal adult dose, but only for one day, not the 3 days.


Sorry, don't have the doseage with me, but its normally on the box...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Sorry, don't have the doseage with me, but its normally on the box...


Thanks its on the box for a normal adult. It was different for a pregnant bitch and I wasn't sure whether to give her the dose for a pregnant or normal adult. I'll give her the noraml adult dose.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She has now been wormed although I'm not sure who had most me or her. It was easier to worm the pups than her:lol::lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Freyja said:


> She has now been wormed although I'm not sure who had most me or her. It was easier to worm the pups than her:lol::lol:


haha lol... I love it... it tastes really chalky like milk of magnesia.... I don't think I need to tell you how it is I found out the taste lol :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> haha lol... I love it... it tastes really chalky like milk of magnesia.... I don't think I need to tell you how it is I found out the taste lol :lol:


I can well imagine I don't think I would like to have to wrestle with a leo puppy to worm it the whippets are hard enough.:thumbup::lol:


----------

